# حصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*اقوى كتاب في عالم المبادلات الحرارية.................
حصريا على ملتقى المهندسين العرب
من الموقع التالي....

http://www.badongo.com/file/1631501
TEMA 8 edition







Tubular Exchanger Manufacturers Association*​


----------



## refiningboy (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 نوفمبر 2006)

حياك الله........................


----------



## boiler (1 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا و اكثر من امثالك


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااا بكم


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء الهدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااا بكم


----------



## m_a_abbas (30 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير
الله ينور


----------



## salem001 (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم مجدى وجعله الله زيادة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووورين الجميع
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## goodzeelaa (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## محمد حمزه (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا للمميز مهندس مجدي عليان


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 مايو 2007)

التميز لم يأت من فراغ


----------



## adham fahad (7 يونيو 2007)

لا اعرف كيفية تحميل الكتاب


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

اضغط على الرابط


----------



## lakdhar (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## fattahmine (6 فبراير 2008)

the link doesnt work my friend


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررا على الكتب


----------



## تباريح (11 أغسطس 2008)

الملف محذوف
هل من الممكن تحديثه


----------



## jathmi2 (15 أبريل 2011)

the file has been deleted


----------

